# dog toys to keep them busy



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi, Since I am not home most of the day, I want to keep my pup busy. I want something where you can put a treat inside to keep him entertained all day and safe without supervision! I do have the kong. I just read you can put wet can food in it and freeze it. Is this ok or will it give him a tummy ache?

Anyone have a favorite they recommend?


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

That's a good question. I can't think of one thing.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

I sometimes freeze banana in Sammys kong, he has a treat ball that he loves, not so fun for me when I hear him rolling it around at 5am lol.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

lol. he's up early! mine still dreaming away.. up at 6:30a. He has a treat ball too but he seems to empty it so quickly. I might need to buy another ball that is harder to dispense.


----------



## AaronG (Apr 15, 2013)

the two that come to mind are the Kong (several to choose from) and this ball you put kibble or small treats in and as they roll it around on the floor the treats will fall out through the hole in the toy.

This is the exact treat ball we have and they have to work pretty hard to get the treats out: Smarter Toys IQ Treat Ball Dog Toy


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

KCY said:


> lol. he's up early! mine still dreaming away.. up at 6:30a. He has a treat ball too but he seems to empty it so quickly. I might need to buy another ball that is harder to dispense.


 
We have 2 types of treat balls, one that is rubber and has holes in it to dispense the treats and another that is hard plastic and they have to roll it around on the floor to get the treats out. Either way, my trainer told me to not put it full of treats, put most of it regular dog food, and then just put a couple of treats in it. I had a hard time finding a regular dog food that I liked that the kibble was big enough to not just fall out.


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

KCY said:


> lol. he's up early! mine still dreaming away.. up at 6:30a. He has a treat ball too but he seems to empty it so quickly. I might need to buy another ball that is harder to dispense.


Yeah lol he's used to me getting up at 5 30 for work. He has the hard plastic one where you adjust the size of opening. Apart from that he has a tonne of toys that he doesn't bother with, he's happiest most with a sock.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hello from Pa-I Thought I might mention since you are gone a lot. I Would worry about him chocking on something in the kong or a treat toy. I Have used those but only when I can keep a eye on him.*

*I Use soft toys. No Plastic-I Have found no matter the cost Yogi Has Been able to bite a end off* I Have found you do get what you pay for Also. Some Say All Natural chews bully sticks,but again not left alone just in case chocking would happen. Its So Hard to get it all right. These Little ones are just the same as a child. You Just Never know and Must take a pre-caution you can.*
*Wishing you Luck. Youll Figure it out.*
*God Bless,Nickee* Yogi's Mommy!*


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

The StarMark green treat ball would be good for that. It's pretty indestructible in my experience with Bailey. I leave him with a Kong a lot too...put some peanut butter or yogurt in it and freeze it....keeps him busy for a while. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

lols82 said:


> Yeah lol he's used to me getting up at 5 30 for work. He has the hard plastic one where you adjust the size of opening. Apart from that he has a tonne of toys that he doesn't bother with, he's happiest most with a sock.


 
yes a sock never fails! what the name of the toy? Good you can adjust.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

AaronG said:


> the two that come to mind are the Kong (several to choose from) and this ball you put kibble or small treats in and as they roll it around on the floor the treats will fall out through the hole in the toy.
> 
> This is the exact treat ball we have and they have to work pretty hard to get the treats out: Smarter Toys IQ Treat Ball Dog Toy


 

Thank you. This ball you can adjust. Will try it!


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

KCY said:


> yes a sock never fails! what the name of the toy? Good you can adjust.


 
It's similar to this one, although Sammy's is yellow and the opening is more like a 50 pence piece where you can change to widen the opening or close it tighter depending on what you have inside. It's from 'PetsAtHome'.


----------



## KCY (Sep 24, 2012)

lols82 said:


> It's similar to this one, although Sammy's is yellow and the opening is more like a 50 pence piece where you can change to widen the opening or close it tighter depending on what you have inside. It's from 'PetsAtHome'.


 
Thank you so much!


----------

